
Meet the man behind a third of what's on Wikipedia - hellofunk
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/meet-the-man-behind-a-third-of-whats-on-wikipedia/
======
SHAKEDECADE
‘History is written by the vict..err..a huge history buff’

------
aboutruby
Pretty annoying how such an interesting person gets so badly interviewed and
kind of mocked by the show.

Here is a much better article about him:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/magazine/meet-
the-m...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/magazine/meet-the-most-
prolific-contributor-to-the-english-version-of-
wikipedia/2018/10/02/a6497a74-9411-11e8-a679-b09212fb69c2_story.html)

Still that's the only video of him I could find, pretty interesting.

------
dooglius
Latest contributions:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Special:Contribut...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Special:Contributions/Ser_Amantio_di_Nicolao&limit=500)

Not all edits are of equal weight; most of it looks like non-content-based
edits, like adding/reorganizing categories. Not to say these contributions
aren't valuable--this sort of thing is certainly important--but the article
quite overstates his impact.

~~~
aboutruby
Categories are part of the content (at the bottom of each page) and actually
require a lot of Wikipedia-specific knowledge.

------
ptest1
I don’t get it- the title is totally incorrect. He hasn’t written a third of
what’s on Wikipedia.

~~~
StevePerkins
CBS News. I don't even really notice sensationalized or misleading headlines
so much these days, until they're pointed out to me.

Perhaps this guy's contribution count represents one-third of a top-
contributors list, and the author conflated that with "all of Wikipedia" out
of laziness? Curious that "Steven Pruitt" (or any usernames that look like
they might be owned by him) doesn't even show up on any of Wikipedia's own
lists:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:List_of_Wikipedians_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:List_of_Wikipedians_by_article_count)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:List_of_Wikipedians_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:List_of_Wikipedians_by_number_of_edits)

~~~
ahuibers
He is on those top-contributors lists. His username is "Ser Amantio di
Nicolao" per article.

